# Cage update



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 24, 2015)

Spent some time this evening, rearranging Bella's enclosure to provide some enrichment and mental stimulation.... I like to move things around and give her new plants/logs and smells to investigate every so often. 






half a dog kennel as a hide


----------



## N8bub (Jan 25, 2015)

You have some lucky lizards!


----------



## glk832 (Jan 25, 2015)

Some very lucky lizard


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks so good, I want to go explore in there!


----------

